# New Game



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I am heading down to SC for my brothers wedding this weekend and it gave me an idea. So to cellabrate his wedding I am going to do another lure give away. 
Rules and disclaimer: 1st off this is just me doing this not OGF; rules; I have a # picted between 0 and 751. You may only guess one number every 30 minutes. I will be back this coming Monday and will anounce the winner at noon that Monday. Now what you will win; (No you do not get to pick what you want  )1 pack of Zoom tubes, 1 pack of Zoom 6" lizards, and a Strike King spinner bait. 
Once a winner is annouced you will have 48 hrs to respond to the pm. After that if you do not respond I will pick another # and go with that person. 
I will send the # off to one of the modes after I am done typing this post. 
Have at it gals and guys.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

number #88


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

number # 129


----------



## ErieBooyahMan (Jun 12, 2006)

number #347


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

number 681..


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

Number 38


----------



## Canoe (May 3, 2006)

I'll pick 112


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

how about 699


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

555 that sounds good


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

157 is what I pick ...... for now .


----------



## Fun-Outdoors (Feb 16, 2006)

369 is good for me


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

i will go with 693


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

how about 538


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

I'll try 269


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm putting my guess on 643!


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

i'll say 77


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

i'll say 30


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

number #736


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

# 411. Y'all can stop now, I think I may have pick a winner!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

how about 199


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

The number is 444


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

11........


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

357. . . . .


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

222 Has got to be the number!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I pick # 333


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Every 30 minutes ...... 420


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

78 . . . . . . . . ?


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

just had our 28th aniversary, so 28


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Well no bites as of yet. You guys are just swimming around out there in the lake. I will see everyone Monday. Have with this one guys and gals.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

488 hope it's the lucky number


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

How about 84


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

520 :g :f


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

how about 101


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

0..............


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

how about....135


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

I like 289


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

571

Good Luck
Brian


----------



## P-Rexx (Jun 28, 2006)

Gotta take 69


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

Number #505


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

679


----------



## Canoe (May 3, 2006)

2nd guess... 334


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

How About.....247


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

252 HA!!! thats the number


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

I guess 748


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

how about 396


----------



## Smokin Joker (Jun 30, 2005)

333 maybe stuffin the ballot box i guess
last guess for me
HA its been picked already... man am i dumb... one more guess
34 !% 


Later
Brian


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I just could not help myself, I had to check out the guesses. Nope no !% yet more like all of you have :S so far.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

How about 751...............


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

2nd guess.....# 3


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

341

Here's why. You got the idea while figuring how far it is to SC. (cause you're going to the wedding) Your profile says that you live in Enon. Now, from Enon to the border of SC (using a straight line) it's about 340 miles. So I figure that you figured that someone would figure the hint that you obviously gave. 

I may not have the correct number but I bet my theory is correct. I should get what's behind door #1 for all this BS above


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

330 is my try


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

How about 666.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

seven come eleven


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

I'll go with 322?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Buzz, you ought to when the prize for putting that much thought into figuring a number  I ought to send you a bag of worms just for the effort.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Number 1 .


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

3rd guess # 87


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

2nd guess 419


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

48 is my guess


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I will go with, 615

Hope no one has picked it, I looked but not very closely


----------



## killerb68 (Nov 15, 2005)

Im gonna guess 629


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

417 417 417 417


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

another guess.... 18


----------



## Worm Man (Jan 7, 2006)

I hope that it is 701


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

how about 111


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

2nd guess is 492


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

and......23


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

54 thanks............


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

timmyv said:


> and......23



You took my lucky #! Oh well, how about 223.


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

second guess, 448 !


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Let's try 2 .


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

831... hope that hasn't been picked, too lazy to scroll through 8 pages of numbers...


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

216 is gotta be it


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

To lazy to look if this is already posted but 513


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

332? just putting out random numbers


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

how about......319


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

How about 333.


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

272........


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

how about........491


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

south carolina has 187 miles of coast


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Lets try again with # 587. Hopefully that hasn't been guessed.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

ddd said:


> 831... hope that hasn't been picked, too lazy to scroll through 8 pages of numbers...



Dude, that is way off, if you read the initial post, it said #'s 0-751.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

how about 444


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

how about 187


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

157 if it's not been picked


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

555?????????


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

329!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

another guess 750


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

number 4 is the winner


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

six six three


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

603.....................


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

dare i say 666


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

o.k. I added the birthdates of my family..... number 384


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> dare i say 666



I said that already. Well, I can't balme you for picking it, I don't want to look threw all thses pages for a #. I just guess one and hope it hasn't been picked yet.

Another guess...118


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

173.........


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

227........


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

413??????????????????????


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

454............


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

751.........


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll try 318


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

521 hhhjvhbjh,kvuv


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

750...........


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

btw walter thanks for the opportunity for me to pad my post count lol....like I needed one?!?!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

How about 97.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

318........


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

428................


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

589................


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

........357


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

440..........


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Lucky 13 ?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

number 733


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

400....................


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

130?


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

109....................


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

629........................


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

622.................


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

It's a crap shoot , 7 to win .


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

350.........


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Giood Ole 401 should be the winner!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

77


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

686....................


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

16....................


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

546, If it hasn't been guessed.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

How about 91


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

how about 252


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

699 is my final answer...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

611.......................


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

373.......................................


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

81.................


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

214......................


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I'm going with # 1

b/c i think it was overlooked.....


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Anyone take 199 yet???? If so I got it......
I might end up picking a number I already did, too lazy to keep looking.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

595..............


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

364............


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

number 202


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

90..........................


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

693...........


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

523


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

125............................


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

235.........


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

MLAROSA said:


> I'm going with # 1
> 
> b/c i think it was overlooked.....


Sorry it's already taken , post #56


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

726!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

545......................................


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

heyjay said:


> Sorry it's already taken , post #56


????????????????????


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

it means someone has already used #1


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

747???????????


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

me too, this is such a great game!!!! thanks

513


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

237............


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Anybody take 279 yet? If not, I got it.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

what about 13????????????


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

746......................


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

007...........................


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

19......................


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

352..........


----------



## bassking (Jan 5, 2006)

375.5...................


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Well now, guess what. Not one of you has picked the correct #. So here is what I am going to do. I will continue the game until July 5th at 23:59hours. At midnight the game ends and the person who gets the correct number or the closest to the number is the winner. I will post up the winner July 6th and the winner will have the same 48 hrs to respond or I go on to the next person. 
By the way, Buzzbob you should get a prize just for your #50post. So you now have the prestigous title of "The one person that openly admitted over thinking my game." For future reference, I pick the numbers by putting a calculator on my desk and hitting it with my hand. What number or numbers my finger or fingers are touching get to be the number or numbers.


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

293 this time


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

123.....


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

151..............................


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

number 128


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

622............................................


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

564 I hate this 10 character thing


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

10......................................


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

tried the calculator thing 619 is what I came up with


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

679


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

514

Capt Hook


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

261..........


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

478..............


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

post #169..


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

137.................


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Well now, that changes my entire strategy. I assume your right handed and your using and average sized calculator. So...this means double digits numbers 0-99 are no good. 

Using my test method, I discovered the first number will be a 2 or a 5. I'm going to go with the 5 as the first digit. Since you probably pressed the 5 key with your middle finger, you then followed with your index finger and pressed the 7 key. You then completed the series with a quick middle finger 9.

So, drum roll please...........579 is the winning number!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I will start with the 2 since you used the 5. 

279 is my new guess.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

how about 593.........


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

This is it! 465


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

586?????????????


----------



## goin'_fishin' (May 5, 2004)

I'll go with 324.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

399/...........................


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

723.................


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

11.......................


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

652...............................


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I will start with the 2 since you used the 5.
> 
> 279 is my new guess.



Already taken, I chose that earlier cause it is my high game in bowling.


New guess is 657.............


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

okay guys, here are the #'s that have already been picked.......in order that I have them.......hopefully this will help......
88-38-77-30-11-78-28-84-0-69-34-3-1-23-54-2-4-97-13-7-16-91-90-81-56-19-10-129-112-157-199-101-135-187-118-173-130-109-199-125-123-151-128-169-137-269-222-289-247-252-223-216-272-227-252-214-202-235-237-279-293-261-279-347-369-357-333-334-396-341-330-332-319-329-384-318-350-373-364-352-375-324-399-411-444-420-488-448-491-413-454-428-440-400-401-478-465-555-538-520-571-505-513-587-521-589-546-595-523-545-564-514-579-593-586-681-699-693-643-679-666-663-603-629-622-686-611-619-652-736-748-751-711-750-751-733-726-747-746-723..........
Hopefully I didn't make any typos! again hopefully this will help out those that don't want to go back and look at every#!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> Already taken, I chose that earlier cause it is my high game in bowling.
> 
> 
> New guess is 657.............


BD300 if this is a pattern, did you take 300 yet???  

Allright, the winner is 352

Thanks timmyv, bet that took a while...


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

436.........


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Show Me The Fishy


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

345....................


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

524.......


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

659...........


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

29.........


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

270........


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

99.........


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

LiquidSoap, it didn't take long because I was keeping track of these #'s the whole time! 
I'm going to guess.....156!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Lets try 464.....


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

456.....................................


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

434........


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

738.........


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

............563


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

585..............


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

362....................................................


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

maybe 351???????


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I am still smilling over the fact that my number still has not been landed. Yep, that is correct you guys and gals have not netted the :B . Keep on casting girls and boys because it has to be picked soon or I go with the hand gernade aproach.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

621.. has anyone even come close?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> BD300 if this is a pattern, did you take 300 yet???
> 
> Allright, the winner is 352
> 
> Thanks timmyv, bet that took a while...



Liquid, I was thinking that when I read his post about the high game. So here goes my quess of 300.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

121??????????????????


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> 621.. has anyone even come close?


Yep, but I am sorry to say that it is not you.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

29.............


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

my 5 year old daughter picked 67. hope she is lucky.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has it been a half hour already? The wife picks 117. If my daughter isn't lucky hopefully the wife is.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

its # 25


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

3 is it.........


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

39........


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

727.......


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Walter Adkins said:


> I will continue the game until July 5th at 23:59hours.


yer late.. who wins lol j/p


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

477 .... still count? only 11:26 where I am now...


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

555___555___


----------



## trophycats (May 28, 2006)

7 this time


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I guess that I will go with the gernade theory. Closest wins and that would be.........................drum ...............................roll...........................BigDaddy 300 with his post back on 148. He picked 237 and my number was 241. Just pm your mailing info and I will get the stuff out to you. You have 48hrs to respond and this message will snuff out. Hope everyone had fun with this.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

congrats BIGDADDY300 i see many fish in ur future lol


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Walter Adkins said:


> I guess that I will go with the gernade theory. Closest wins and that would be.........................drum ...............................roll...........................BigDaddy 300 with his post back on 148. He picked 237 and my number was 241. Just pm your mailing info and I will get the stuff out to you. You have 48hrs to respond and this message will snuff out. Hope everyone had fun with this.


It was fun . Thanks for the opportunity .


----------

